# Wray Scarecrow Festival



## tangerinedream (Apr 25, 2010)

If you've never been - it's a rare treat. Truly a surreal experience!

We went on Saturday ... (click on Andrew Lloyd Webber for a full report...) 




anyone else been to this?


----------



## punchdrunkme (Apr 25, 2010)

We went a couple of times when we were kids. We lived about half an hour away. Remember having a really lovely day. Pretty cool.


----------

